# Homemade Onion Rings?



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I love crispy, Crunchy onion rings. Let's hear your recipes. 

Off the top of my head, i'm thinking soak in milk, wash in egg, and dredge in 50/50 panko flour mix with s&p to taste. Kinda thinking about ditching the panko and throwing a few slices of bread in the chopper and drying the crumbs out in the oven. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

i wouldnt ditch the panko-- they add alot of crunch


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Quick and easy: 1/2 cup milk, 1 egg, 3/4 cup flour and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Mix all ingredients together, dip onions and deep fry.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I use buttermilk instead of milk and egg. Dip in buttermilk, then in seasoned flour, back to buttermilk then into cracker meal, and fry. Next time I make them, I'm going to use Cheezits (from another thread) to make my cracker meal.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

I cut the onions in real skinny rings, soak them in water mixed with a couple cups of sugar. Then take them out, dredge them directly in flour, then fry. They are not real "heavy" at all. They come out sweet and crispy, ie Kings Inn style (for all of you from S TX) or like the onion rings that come with a steak from Saltgrass.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Reel Aggies said:


> I cut the onions in real skinny rings, soak them in water mixed with a couple cups of sugar. Then take them out, dredge them directly in flour, then fry. They are not real "heavy" at all. They come out sweet and crispy, ie Kings Inn style (for all of you from S TX) or like the onion rings that come with a steak from Saltgrass.


 I do the same, except I soak them in Orange Juice, no sugar needed, for about 2 hours. Very easy and very good. IGO320's recipe.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

gonna have to try that one.....Oh wait, I am on the weight loss thread as well! Sounds like a "conflict of interest!"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Sonic uses pancake batter , i hear


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

*I use this one and really like it! It's Rachel Rays!*

*Thick Cut O Rings and Spicy Dipping Sauce*

Prep Time: 5 min Inactive Prep Time: 0 min Cook Time: 15 min Level: Easy Serves: 4 servings 








Vegetable or canola oil for frying 
2 large sweet Vidalia onions 
2 cans evaporated milk, 5 ounces 
1 cup all purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon dried mustard 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon sweet paprika, 1/3 palm full 
Coarse salt 
Dipping sauce: 
1 cup reduced fat sour cream, eyeball the amount 
1/4 cup chili sauce, eyeball the amount 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
Heat 1 inch of vegetable or canola oil in a large frying pan over medium high heat. 
Cut onions across into 1-inch rings and separate. Discard the outer layer of skin on your rings. Pour evaporated milk into a small, deep bowl. Mix flour with seasonings in a pie plate or shallow dish. Dip individual rings in milk, then coat in flour. And repeat for a double dip. Fry in a single layer in hot oil until golden brown. Remove to brown paper bag or paper towel lined surface to drain. Salt while hot, to your taste. 
For dipping sauce, combine all ingredients in a bowl and stir. 
Tip: refrigerate your onions and canned evaporated milk when you unpack from the grocery store. The colder the better for making onion rings! 
Printed from FoodNetwork.com on 09/25/2008
© 2008 Scripps Networks, LLC. All Rights Reserved

.prWrap,.prWrap DIV,.prWrap TABLE,.prWrap TABLE TBODY,.prWrap TABLE TR,.prWrap TABLE TD,.prWrap IMG{margin:0px 0px 0px 0px;padding:0px 0px 0px 0px;border:0px 0px 0px 0px;overflow:visible;direction:ltr;background:none;background-color:transparent;}​
<IMG style="FLOAT: none; WIDTH: 1px; HEIGHT: 1px" height=1 width=1 name=prti>​









Advertisement will not be printed


----------

